# Galco M7X Matrix Review **Pictures**



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, since we were just hanging out at our place, I figured I would have my girlfriend shoot some pics of me and write you guys a review for the Galco M7X Matrix that I got for my XD's. Living where I do at the moment, I can't EDC or carry at all for that matter when not on private property or a range but I've had it on for long periods of time on my buddies property when shooting. This holster is AWESOME!!! This holster is worth MUCH more then paid. It offers great retention, the gun lays up against the body tight to prevent printing and is extremely comfortable. As you can see in the pictures, it conceals extremely well. Actually, when I asked my girlfriend to take the pictures she told me to put the holster on when it already was :smt033 On top of all this, the people at Galco were extremely helpful. I orginally started down the path through PM discussions with Mike Barham, and was later forwarded to OldPadawan since Mike was still overseas. I spoke with OldPadawan (after identifying myself as BeefyBeefo on the phone...it was hilarious :anim_lol. He was more than helpful and even included some cool holster keychains with my order.:mrgreen: Shipping was extremely fast as well. So, I would recommend this holster to ANYONE and I definitely don't have any regrets buying this holster. I would easily do it all over again. So, here are the pictures (click on the thumbnails for fullsize pictures....they are nice and big).

With XD9SC on under there....where is it? :numbchuck:

Again...

Again...

Just to prove it :smt023

Here's a couple with my XD9 Bitone Service as well. It conceals just as good with the longer gun as well. I love it!

Here's a look 

And, here's a couple just laying on the table. Another thing to note (which I was told by Mike Barham and he was right....of course), without the holster on your body it almost seems as though the holster has little retention. When the holster is on your body, the contours of your body kind of create the retention in the holster. When wearing the holster, as I mentioned above, this holster has GREAT retention :smt023



If anybody has any questions about this holster please feel free to send me a pm or e-mail me. I personally felt as though I owed this review to the guys over at Galco. They were amazingly nice and helpful people and I will not hesitate to order from them again when the time comes. Thanks for reading! I would AND do recommend this holster to people who are looking for a good OWB holster at an AMAZING price.

-Jeff-
[email protected]


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 1 for an HK USPc that I use occassionally.

As there is nothing that keeps the gun's slide from touching my skin - I only use this holster in the winter - when I can wear 2 shirts. In the summer, it's too hot to do that, and I don't want to have to wipe the slide down everyday.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good review on the holster. Seems we get a lot about guns but not enough about holsters. To me they are as important as the gun. Good luck with it.:smt023


----------

